# New guy to the forum and soon my 1st GTR



## MidnightGTR07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Just dropping in to say hello to my new forum buddies. I am hoping to be in the very short future a proud owner of my 1st GTR, i have just sold my impreza P1 and am now in the market for A GTR. Have been looking through the various sections and with the help of my brother in law have set my heart on a R33 in Midnight purple this colour has caught my eye so guess i better start looking, if anyone has any advice or could point me in the direction of a nice example id be much apreciated, again am new to the GTR so b gentle :smokin:, anyways :thumbsup: and will keep u posted 

Jamie


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome on board, good choice of model and colour :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

steveyturbo said:


> Welcome on board, good choice of model and colour :thumbsup:


Now i would go that far, a purple r33 may be a choice if you can't find a nice black r32 
Welcome all the same and good luck with your search for a fast car


----------



## MidnightGTR07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys 

Well ive been looking around and so far haven't found what ive been looking for, so i decided to contact a friend at Sva Imports and have exactly what i want imported, after all ive got time to spare so gives me ample time to figure out where im gonna start modding, was thinking of getting a Apexi afc ecu and controller to begin with, any ideas welcome'd, so just a w8ing game now am well chuffed so far 

Jamie:clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MidnightGTR07 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Well ive been looking around and so far haven't found what ive been looking for, so i decided to contact a friend at Sva Imports and have exactly what i want imported, after all ive got time to spare so gives me ample time to figure out where im gonna start modding, was thinking of getting a Apexi afc ecu and controller to begin with, any ideas welcome'd, so just a w8ing game now am well chuffed so far
> 
> Jamie:clap:


for a 33 your way better off buying one already in the UK for the price


----------



## MidnightGTR07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just quick update everything's gone ok and have now asked the guys to source me a GTR, hopefully should all b sorted and ready to pick up max 6 weeks, happy as punch:thumbsup::thumbsup:, next stop mod shop, and a set of LMGT's i feel

Jamie


----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

Evening jamie. Glad you made the choice to buy a propper car at last 
Just be aware that once you start modding its very hard to stop :chuckle: 
Better tell beefy to get the P1 on the road asap :thumbsup:

Cheers . Matt


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum fella, nice to have you join us :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome! Good luck finding your car. Just stay patient and find the perfect one.
Hope to see pictures soon.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

welcome - and good choice going with a 33!!! MNP can be very nice if in good condition, though black is my personal fav!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## MidnightGTR07 (Apr 1, 2009)

After reading the membership advantages, decided i couldn't w8 so became an member this afternoon :thumbsup:

Jamie


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome to the club...and to impending financial doom  (unless you have the willpower to touch nothing on the car and keep it dead stock!)


----------



## MidnightGTR07 (Apr 1, 2009)

haha, u must b joking, with my brother in law in toe he's already given me a list of must have's :thumbsup:


----------



## DR.GREENTHUMB (Jun 14, 2007)

Oi ! I only let you have a drive of mine, the rest is down to you mate 


Cheers. Matt


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL the start of all expensive addictions, the first free taste :chuckle:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> welcome to the club...and to impending financial doom  (unless you have the willpower to touch nothing on the car and keep it dead stock!)


Hahaha too true. Mine is bone stock, not by choice though. I bought my car while I was already in financial doom, so it doesn't help my thirst for new parts


----------



## MidnightGTR07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Morning guys,

Just a quick update on how the car search is going, Found a few on ebay etc but after paying one import company to source me a car i decided to get a refund and have gone with Miguel at newera, from the short time ive been speaking to him he sounds a top bloke and well u cant say the examples and comments he has had say anything less than superb, so i'm now waiting to see what he can find, as he said bit more expensive but the service is well worth it:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jamie


----------

